# Anarchists developing DIY medicine



## Cornelius Vango (Jul 27, 2018)

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/...s-vinegar-collective?utm_campaign=sharebutton


----------



## loathsomeginger (Jul 27, 2018)

There was an awesome segment on Vice News on HBO with Hamilton Morris that featured a DIY biohacking lab in Oakland aptly named Counter Culture labs that's trying to synthesize open source insulin for diabetics. As one myself I thought it was pretty fucking cool!

Here's an article about it: https://oaklandnorth.net/2015/12/18...unding-goal-for-open-source-insulin-protocol/


----------

